# ISO Harlequin Marmelade



## kplamp (Apr 20, 2005)

Has anyone seen or heard of Harlequin Marmelade? I'm looking for the recipe. My sister and I used to make it. If I remember correctly it had orange, pineapple, walnuts and perhaps apricot. It believe it was in a book about canning that had a jam/jelly section. It was absolutely delicious. Internet/library searches have come up with nothing, nothing, nothing.

As my sister passed away, and we couldn't locate the book among her things, I'm stuck!

If anyone can provide a clue, I would be most grateful (/and Excited)!  

Thanks!
Kelly Plamp
Holly, Michigan


----------



## Raine (Apr 20, 2005)

Could it be this?

Bartlett Harlequin Jam 


1-1/2 pounds NW Bartlett Pears 
1 can (20 oz.) crushed pineapple 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 package (2 oz.) powdered fruit pectin 
5-1/2 cups sugar 
1 jar (8 oz.) red maraschino cherries, drained and chopped


Directions

Pare, core and finely chop pears. Measure 2 cups fruit into heavy kettle; add pineapple and lemon juice. Add pectin; stir well. Bring to boil; stir constantly. Add sugar; mix well. Cook and stir over high heat until mixture comes to full rolling boil. Boil 4 minutes. Remove from heat and skim. Carefully stir in cherries. Ladle into clean, hot 1/2-pint canning jars to within 1/8-inch of tops. Seal according to jar manufacturer's directions. Place jars on rack in canner. Process 5 minutes in boiling water bath with boiling water 2 inches above jar tops. Remove jars from canner. Cool away from drafts. Remove rings from sealed jars after 12 hours.


----------



## kplamp (Apr 20, 2005)

Rainee,

Thanks so much, but it was definitely a marmalade with orange peel, sugar and water. But I printed this recipe out because it sounds wonderful when my pear tree gives up its fruit this summer!

Kelly


----------



## kansasgirl (Apr 25, 2005)

I think this might be close to what you are looking for.


*Pears Harlequin*

3 lbs Pears, under ripe 
1 can Pineapple, crushed 
1 Orange, grated with rind 
4 oz Maraschino cherries 
3 c Sugar (use this amount to every 4 cups of fruit mix)



1.Wipe, stem, peal and core pears. Cut in small pieces.
2.Mix pears, pineapple and orange (juice and rind) together. Measure. 
3.For each 4 cups fruit mix, add 3 cups sugar. Cover and let stand overnight. 
4.The next day, simmer until thick (about 2 hours). Add cherries, cutting them in half. Stir well. Place in jars – refrigerate. Can be processed for more long term storage.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 26, 2005)

Kelly - this sounds like a recipe I read in the old Kerr canning recipe book .... but it wasn't called a marmalade, think it was a compote or something like that. But, the ingredients sound about right. 

I'll look and see if I can't find it ... it's not on the shelf so my DIL might have borrowed it last week when she was over ... so it might take me a couple of days.


----------

